#  > Forum by Your Languages >  >   >  >  >      Natural Gas Dehydration  -

## Esam

*   Reducing  					Dehydration Emissions*
   * [link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] [link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  					         					 					[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]*  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]*  					 .          *  TEG*  					            					 .

 *   					CH4**   					Volatile  					Organic  					Compounds  					VOCs**   					Hazardous  					Air  					Pollutants  					HAPs* .

* EPA**  38*       					    2001       					*  18.6*       					   .       					      *  17%*  					.    *  VOC**  					HAP**  85%** 81%*  					     					      .
* 					EPA**  					MACT**  HAP**  95%*.
* MACT* 					   					      					     .      					           *  HAP**  Vent Stack*  					            					          					.*     **    					Vent  					Stack**    					Reboiler*    .
*   					Three-Phase  					Separator**    					Vent  					Stack**    					HAPs**    					Vacuum* .
*   					HAP**    					99.74%* .      					*   BTEX*     (*Benzene - Toluene -  Ethyl benzene - Xylene*). 					
					         26    					            					     *    					Vent  					Stack**    					Vent  					Stack * 					 :     -  					 - *    					BTEX*-   					*   					HAPs*   . 					*  

 

 ** 


   **   					HAPs  					destruction  					efficincy**   					HAPs**    					HAPs**    					HAPs*  					  .         					  *   					Leaks*  					( )    *   					Reboiler**   					burner  					stack*  					            					            					   .
					      7     					          					   .        					 *   					Chromotographic**  15**  0.0016 Ib/hr  **   					7 Ib/MMscf**  7**  26.8*  					-*  					29.3*  					   . 
					           					           					  .     *   					gpm  					3.0 - 3.77 ** **** 					NOx  ****************** 					HAPs * 					      					  :*  0.0817*  					-*  0.0005*  					-*  					111*  					-*  					0.0003*  					/          					 *   					HAPs  					destruction  					efficincy  **   					99.74%*.*   **  * Benzene* *Emissions* *Reduction*
  *
*  					Canadian  					Association  					of  					Petroleum  					Producers** *  					            					          					          					            					    .
*  					Benzene*:
*
   **
 **
 **

   ** 

 **   							Freezing  							Point
  							5 
* * 

 **   							Boiling  							Point
  							80 
* * 

 **   							Density
  							0.8 g/mL @ 20 
* * 

 **   							Vapour  							Pressure
  							10 KPa @ 25 
* * 

* * 
* * 
* * 


 **  Vent Stack*  				      .    				            				           				  *  Stripping Gas*  				.
				       :
				-        				 :       (    				)        
            .
-   *  Glycol 				Circulation 				Rate*:  				            				.
-    * Absorber 				Temperature* :   				           				     
                				     .
				-   *  Absorber Pressure*  				:            				      .
				-   *  Gas flow rate*  				:           				            
   .* *   :
             				            				    :
 -      .
 -    .
 -     .* * * *  :
 1.  : 				 
                				.      .
 2.     :     				          				      
             				        .
                				    (       				)     
                				  (:           				     
          ).
 3.   *   				Absorber Trays*  				:    				           				 (   
* Packing  				Absorbers*).
 4.   *   				Reboiler  				Temperarture*  				:         .   				       
                				 (  )         				      
                 				         . 
               				            				     .
 5.  *    				Stripping Gas*  				:                				          
               				      .       				   .
 6. *  Flash Tank*:  				           				            				
       .
 7.  :   				     *  Trays**  Dew Point*  				.   
*  				Lubricants**  oil well  				chemicals* 
         .    				           				       
*  				Filters*   				 .
*  				Benzene  				Solubility* 
                				 .* *  :


                				  :
 1. *   				Condensers*  				:         *   Vent Stack* 
             -  				   -        				      
* Still  				Column* 
*  				flares**  Incinerators  				.
*2.***  ** *:   				 *   				flares  				system**   				Incinerators* 
             				.
 :    				           				            				 
* LP flare*  				.      *  Flame  				Arrestor*  				    .        				*  BTEX* 
                 				   .
*   				Incinerators*  				:              				         *  99%*  				 .   

          .* *   :
 *   				Glycol  				Filters*:  				     :    *  				Activated  				carbon  				filters**  wet filter 				*   				           				 .
   :        				            				        *  61C*   				             				. 
*   				Condensates*  				:    ( )      				    ( -  - )   				 .      .  				               				            				 .

**
*  1.  Oil  					& Gas   					Journal *.
*  2.  Canadian Association of Petroleum Producers and Canadian Gas Association,  A  					Management Strategy for Air Emissions from Glycol  					Dehydrators..
* 
* See More:     Natural Gas Dehydration  -

----------

